

Tell me who you are, i'll tell you which apps you need - ManuJ
http://www.getapp.com/appfinder

======
devmonk
I would use this if it didn't gather my email address or contact information,
but I could see others using it that didn't mind giving up theirs. Good idea!

~~~
ZeroMinx
<http://pleasespam.me/> and similar services are always handy for this

